# Humminbird VS Lowrance



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Similar models for comparison what do yall think? Which is better? They are priced similar. A guide buddy has a dealer that can get some discounts of Lowrance. Universal Mania is offering big discounts on Humminbird. I am looking at the 7" models really hard. Will be purchasing this week.


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

Keeping an eye on this one......


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I just got the Lowrance 7 hdi but haven't had time to try yet.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't think you can go wrong with either model. I know the Humminbird guys love their units. I have a Lowrance HDS10  and an HDS5 and when I learn everything they will do I am going to absolutely love them. I like them better every time I go.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

if you plan to use them as stand alone units, either will be fine. At some point if you think you want to install a network on your boat to see engine data, put a second unit on the bow or mirror the screen to a tablet, go with the Lowrance. It is much more NMEA friendly. HB has really missed the boat when it comes to NMEA and apps.

I have the HB 898's that are networked.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier, I've got an HDS8 GEN 2 with LSS2 (Structure Scan) that is less than a year old that I would make you a good deal on. This is an excellent unit......I want to go to the Touch model.
If interested PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

This will be going on a jetski.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Snus said:


> Fishin' Soldier, I've got an HDS8 GEN 2 with LSS2 (Structure Scan) that is less than a year old that I would make you a good deal on. This is an excellent unit......I want to go to the Touch model.
> If interested PM me.
> 
> Thanks


I appreciate the offer but that will be out of my price range right now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I have alway used lowrance so I stuck with it on my new unit. I got an elite 7 hdi and I am thoroughly impressed with it. 








I have been under this bridge a hundred times never knowing the pylons were here in the channel just thought it was noise on the finder. 








Trees are a ton easier to read as well...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A few years ago, you could not have gave me a Lowrance (Navico) had them so screwed up, My family returned three baskets full to be repaired , Processors, fog, etc. 

Now they have came back in a Big way, BBBUUUUTTT , when things went south we changed over to H-Birds and have never looked back, they are as solid as they come. I do not think you can go wrong either way. But after 4 Units with H-Bird and having excellent service, I am not looking back , Just my 2 . Both are NOW solid .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

duck commander said:


> I have alway used lowrance so I stuck with it on my new unit. I got an elite 7 hdi and I am thoroughly impressed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elite 7 DSI? If so This is the unit I have been eying the most. Thinking this will be perfect. Nice screen shots.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Ya sorry DSI I always get that wrong. It's an excellent unit for the money!


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

My lowrance shorted out on me today...... 2 years old

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Academy has the HB 598 SI unit on sale for $500 right now FYI.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/humminbird-598ci-hd-si-fishfinder-gps-combo/pid-696453?N=557685959


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

any input on that 598 unit from academy?


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

lowrance,lowrance, lowrance


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

If you are looking at the side imaging/structure scan versions. 

I am a big fan of hummingbird. 
I have the 997, get the biggest screen you can afford. Bigger the screen the easier you can see what's down there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I also have the Lowrance 7" Elite Unit. I like it, but wish I would have saved up for a 10" unit. I struggle with the split screen views on it. The screen is perfect for viewing single screens, but too small when trying to view GPS and sonar options together. Too many buttons to push when going back and forth too. I wish it had a favorites button! I am thinking of purchasing a sepparate GPS to run along side of it? Any Thoughts. I have also been out with a few guys using Hummingbird units and the color sonar seems clearer to me than the Lowrance unit. My 2cents!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have always used a small cheapo unit. I am sure the 7" will be plenty. I will probably upgrade in a year or two.


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

I have hds7 touch with structure scan. Awesome unit no problems at all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

For ease of use HUMMINBIRD.I learn how to set up and maneuver the entire menu just by watching a few youtube clips on how to,but understanding what I was looking at had to get it from the pros then learn to setup.Just checkout some of my graph pics after I set up my fish finder my self.No clutters,just solid fish and shads.Notice how clear and free of clutter between the bottom of the boat and the school of fish.Vertical lines are not clutters but actual pics of slab being dropped dead target onto school of fish.Anyone have pics of graphs please share it.A pics can tell more than words.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

But the Humminbird keeps having the black dots over the coordinates Bruce :headknock Great screen shots


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Only fate that bring thou to me shall unveil the dots.Hell those dots just make me looked like I'm trying to hide my honey hole but in reality I'm just respecting the grounds of the very guys that taught me how to catch all those fish.We fish for fun and for the meat.These guys does it for a living.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a lowrance shot I took and one from a fellow 2Cooler. It is my opinion, but the Hummingbird is easier to use and seems to have a clearer view of fish. Does the Hummingbird unit comparable to the Elite7 have a favorites button? A comparable unit to me is a 7-8" screen, GPS/Sonar/Down Imaging, priced between $500-800. My screen shot is from the same style of fishing as Bruce Almighty, and the same body of water of the same type of fish. Sorry my Pic is a little blurry.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Transducers to choose from

50/200 lowrance site states that this is for latin america only.

83/200 is tge one I'm assuming I should go with. Does anyone know the difference and a stating this correctly?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Had a Lowrance HDS 7 for sometime and I found it to be a great product but sometimes frustrating to use.
I chose to sell it and I bought a Hummingbird 998HD SI from Academy two weeks ago. The hummingbird in my opinion is way more user friendly than the lowrance. The datail in the hummingbird is also much better these are just my .02 cents but very happy with new hummingbird.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The humminbird 859 hd DI seems to be the equivalent to the Lowrance elite 7. What kind of mapping options does a hummingbird have? And you have a suggestion on which map to buy? I will be fishing Livingston and the surrounding lakes and bays.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I am willing to trade my Lowrance Elite7 with sonar, down scan, & GPS for a Hummingbird 859ci HD DI Combo. I paid $699 for it and that is the advertised price of the Hummingbird. PM me if interested. I would love a new Side Image unit, but not ready to fork out the dough for one just yet. Maybe for Christmas?


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Humminbird vs Lowrance*

Hears what I did because I have a 15' 10" bass boat not a whole lot of room to dedicate to electronics.

I guess if you learned on a 5" screen, what ever brand you started with, and then went to a 8" or 10" and even a 12" screen you would very disappointed to use a 5" screen again. I'm very happy with what I have and seem to work very well. 2 Lowrance HDS 5s Ethernet connected, with SS.

Then I have a Raymarine Dragonfly up front. Has very clear down imagine. It's pretty much turn on and fish.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. I went with Humminbird 859ci HD DI. Ordered with 2 day shipping! Fish beware!

Universal Mania give me a good price! Thanks.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You gonna love the HD units.When you hit a large school of fish it just light up like a christmas tree.Youtube have some very helpfull clips on how to set up your humminbird.Also you gotta update your fishfinder when new down load is available(free)from humminbird when you register your product.It insure any future problem with the fish finder to be resolve.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Both are great in their own ways and every manufacturer has it's followers.
I'm all Lowrance right now but I really like the Lakemaster & Contour Elite features of Hummingbird. Load up a boat full of both & have everything you want


----------



## TxRaider (Oct 1, 2012)

I sold my old Humminbird unit on here awhile back and bought new HDS 9 gen 2 touch with structure scan and love it. Did't have any problems with other unit just wanted a touch screen unit.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

TxRaider said:


> I sold my old Humminbird unit on here awhile back and bought new HDS 9 gen 2 touch with structure scan and love it. Did't have any problems with other unit just wanted a touch screen unit.


That is the unit I want now. I have a fairly new HDS8 Gen2, but I want the Touch9. I would make someone a good deal if interested in the HDS8.
In my opinion you have made a great choice.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Snus said:


> That is the unit I want now. I have a fairly new HDS8 Gen2, but I want the Touch9. I would make someone a good deal if interested in the HDS8.
> In my opinion you have made a great choice.


Thank you sir. I do understand this is creating an addiction. Its like any other drug. You want the most up to date new "stuff". You will keep trading up until you feel you have estabilshed the best you can afford...

I just hope im not out stealing copper of someones power pole tomorrow trying to get the new fix! lol

I think I have chosen a good product and looking forward to the adventures.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

*Old 190*


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

*White bass*


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

*Old 190 down scanned*

:an5:


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

*One more*







White bass old 190 Simon help me set up this best I've ever done hire Simon with get the net to hook you up on using your fish finder:bounce:


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

bowhunt said:


> View attachment 1166977
> White bass old 190 Simon help me set up this best I've ever done hire Simon with get the net to hook you up on using your fish finder:bounce:


 who is Simon?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

draker3 said:


> who is Simon?


190 Simon help me set up this best I've ever done hire Simon with get the net to hook you up on using your fish finder:bounce:

He is a guide with Get the Net Guide Service.

I am not sure he wants to jump on my jet ski to tune my sounder lol. I will do my best by reading tutorials and learning as I go.


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is a few pics of my hds 7 touch. First time taking screen shots. These are pics in south louisiana atchafalaya basin area. Fish,
old cypress stumps , hydrilla/grass growing on the bottom.
































Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------

